# west nova scotia regt



## cristobal (7 Aug 2008)

I´m from Chili, and I'm investigating two Canadian uniforms that were used during the second world war, one is from de nova scotia regiment, and the other I think is from a uniform, it has a badge with a B ana qte letter rcaf(royal canadian air force pherhaps?), if someone has any information about badges or images it would help a lot, thanks.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (7 Aug 2008)

If you could provide a photograph of said items it might help someone be able to identify these items for you. RCAF does stand for Royal Canadian Air Force.


----------



## cristobal (7 Aug 2008)

here are the photographs


----------



## cristobal (7 Aug 2008)

here is the badge


----------



## cristobal (7 Aug 2008)

and the one of the nova scotia regt.


----------



## WrenchBender (7 Aug 2008)

cristobal said:
			
		

> here is the badge


That is a Bomb Aimers qualification badge RCAF (king's crown)

WrenchBender


----------



## TN2IC (7 Aug 2008)

WNSR Background

The owner of this site was from WNSR.  ;D

Mr Bobbit may be able to point out some more stuff.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (7 Aug 2008)

cristobal said:
			
		

> and the one of the nova scotia regt.



The red rectangular badge is the divisional patch of the 1st Canadian Infantry Division.  During WW2, The West Nova Scotia Regt was part of the 3rd Infantry Brigade in that division.


----------



## cristobal (8 Aug 2008)

Thank you!!!So the RCAF uniform it isn't from an officer??


----------



## cristobal (8 Aug 2008)

it would be great to contact mr Bobbit to know more stuff, woww, you guys are great ;


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Aug 2008)

I belive the airforce uniform is infact that of an officer based on the "bars" on the sleve and the fact that if you google "Air Bomber/Bomb Aimer" all references points to towards ranks like "Flying Officer"

My 2 cents, and I could be wrong.


----------



## WrenchBender (8 Aug 2008)

http://www.rcaf.com/archives/archives_general/ranks/index.htm
Rank insignia of the RCAF
http://rcaf.com/kitshop/insigniapatches-c-46_49.html?page=2&sort=2a
link to Recreations of the wings/badges

WrenchBender


----------

